# Here we go....



## BevFD (Jan 30, 2010)

Finally had my planning appointment today. I will be doing the long routine starting on the 1st of October!!! It's come as a bit of a suprise because I had been told that it wouldn't start until Jan/Feb next year.

Feeling nervous now - esp. about egg collection etc.

Bev x


----------



## jo1985 (Feb 19, 2009)

hiya bev ah wel done all go fast now . I had egg collection yest and its not that bad just tender today thats all good luck with it all


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

that is fab news Bev. It seems they can now move so much faster now that they aren't doing private tx at the mo.

Wishing you lots of luck

Pop over to the cyclers thread where you will get lots of support 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245853.270


----------



## lindseyjane (May 21, 2009)

Congratulations Bev.

Once you get that planning appointment, its suprising how fast things move.

Good luck with your treatment.

Lindsey


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Brilliant news Bev good luck.

I think the fact they are not doing private tx is much better for those waiting for NHS tx although the time is probably quicker I am sure there are downsides as well.


----------

